# Asus ROG PG258Q – Text verwischt beim Scrollen und ist unscharf



## problem84 (19. Januar 2019)

*Asus ROG PG258Q – Text verwischt beim Scrollen und ist unscharf*

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht mehr weiter und suche daher hier im Forum nach Rat:

Ich nutze seit einigen Tagen den Monitor PG258Q von Asus.

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich durch schwarzen Text auf weißem Hintergrund scrolle, verwischt der Text und sieht beim scrollen aus als wäre er fett und unscharf. Beim reinen betrachten ohne scrollen ist der Text gestochen scharf. Bei meinem alten Monitor (BenQ XL2410T, 120 Hz, 2 ms) war dies nicht der Fall.

Ich habe bereits alle möglichen Einstellungen am Monitor und im Betriebssystem/Treiber durchprobiert, hatte aber keinen Erfolg. Ich frage mich nun, ob ich evtl. eine Einstellung übersehen habe, der Monitor evtl. defekt ist oder ob dies vielleicht sogar nochmal bei diesem Modell ist (was mich jedoch sehr wundern würde).

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee oder kann mir was dazu sagen?

Vielen Dank vorab für euer Feedback.

MfG

Erik


----------



## 0ssi (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG PG258Q – Text verwischt beim Scrollen und ist unscharf*

Mit wie viel Hz läuft der Monitor und auf was steht Overdrive bzw. wie wirkt sich die Änderung davon aus ?


----------



## problem84 (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG PG258Q – Text verwischt beim Scrollen und ist unscharf*



0ssi schrieb:


> Mit wie viel Hz läuft der Monitor und auf was steht Overdrive bzw. wie wirkt sich die Änderung davon aus ?



Danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe die regulären Schritte von 240 Hz bis 60 Hz alle ausprobiert. Verschwimmt bei allen Hz-Werten so komisch.

Overdirve habe ich von "Extrem" bis "Aus" durchgeschaltet. Bei "Aus" wird der Effekt reduziert, ist meiner Meinung nach aber nicht weg. Bei meinem alten Monitor hatte ich das nicht so in Erinnerung.

Mein alter Monitor lief zudem über DVI, ner neue läuft jetzt über DisplayPort. Kann es vielleicht daran liegen?

Klarstellung von 30.01.2019: Auf "Normal" ist der Effekt am geringsten, und nicht auf "Aus", wie in diesem Post von mir geschrieben.


----------



## 0ssi (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG PG258Q – Text verwischt beim Scrollen und ist unscharf*

Dann ist Overdrive wohl nicht optimal abgestimmt also auf Normal bereits zu aggressiv wodurch es zu Overshoot in Form von Ghosting kommt !? Im Prad Test steht adavon aber nichts.
Gibts einen Unterschied zwischen G-Sync an und aus ? Wobei ich nicht ganz verstehe warum du bei 240Hz Geld in G-Sync gesteckt hast obwohl man ohne Sync kaum noch Tearing hat !?


----------



## problem84 (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG PG258Q – Text verwischt beim Scrollen und ist unscharf*

Tritt bei G-Sync an und aus auf.

Ich habe jetzt noch mal etwas rumprobiert. Der Effekt ist im Overdrive auf "Extreme" am stärksten zu sehen. Auf "AUS" ist es auch noch ganz gut zu sehen. Komischerweise ist es bei "Normal" am wenigsten (fast garnicht) zu sehen.

Ich habe mich für diesen Monitor entschieden, weil ich mir alle Optionen offenhalten wollte um z. B. später im Low-FPS-Bereich G-Sync zuzuschalten. Momentan habe ich G-Sync deaktiviert, da alle Spiele in FullHD auf Ultra Settings 200+ FPS haben. Da ich meinen letzten Monitor bestimmt 7 Jahre genutzt habe, ist es mir das zusätzliche Geld wert, damit ich mich später nicht evtl. darüber ärgere kein G-Sync zu haben.


----------



## 0ssi (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG PG258Q – Text verwischt beim Scrollen und ist unscharf*

Dann ist deine Aussage oben falsch und der Prad Test korrekt. Auf Aus siehst du das natürliche Schlieren und auf Normal minimales Overshoot durch Overdrive.
Auch bei Low FPS brauchst du auf 240Hz kein G-Sync weil selbst 30FPS@240Hz kaum noch Tearing haben. Bei 144Hz ist G-Sync brauchbar und bei 60Hz Pflicht.


----------



## problem84 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG PG258Q – Text verwischt beim Scrollen und ist unscharf*

Ja, da hast du recht. Das habe ich oben falsch aus dem Gedächtnis wiedergegeben. Auf "Normal" ist der Effekt am wenigsten zu sehen.

Jetzt mal ein ganz anderes Phänomen, welches neuerdings bei mir auftritt: Wenn ich G-Sync nutze, wird mein Bild in Spielen (z. B. PUBG) kurz schwarz sobald Windows ein Overlay ein-/ausblendet. Kurzes schwarzes Bild + Ruckeln beim Einblenden und das gleiche dann wieder nach ca. 2 Sekungen beim Ausblenden. Z. B. das Overlay für die Lautstärkeregelung. Sobald ich G-Sync ausschalte, tritt das Problem nicht mehr auf. Hat jemand dazu eine Idee?

PS: Das Problem habe ich erst bemerkt, seit ich eine neue GPU nutze (MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti SEA HAWK X, 11 GB).


----------



## problem84 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG PG258Q – Text verwischt beim Scrollen und ist unscharf*

Ich hab vom Ghosting mal ein Video gemacht: YouTube

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sage, ob das normal ist.

VG


----------



## inuh (3. März 2019)

*AW: Asus ROG PG258Q – Text verwischt beim Scrollen und ist unscharf*

Hi!

Ich habe das Phänomen (bzw. ähnliche Phänomene) auch auf zwei Monitoren  gehabt (siehe meine Thread hier im Forum dazu: 24/24,5" FullHD-Gamingmonitor ohne "Text-Ghosting" (G-Sync-Compatible)).

Mich beschleicht langsam das Gefühl, dass das auf allen Monitoren mit TN-Panel und schnellen Reaktionszeiten (mehr oder weniger) auftritt.
Nur dass evtl. einige Menschen darauf empfindlicher reagieren als andere.

Vielleicht irre ich mich auch und dein Monitor und meine zwei getesteten Monitore sind diesbezüglich nur "auffälliger".


----------

